# Another easy Bacon post



## raptor700 (Jul 15, 2012)

Me and my neighbor Craig, (*fpnmf*) split a case of bellies, his turned out great http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way#post_836596

I smoked them in the smokehouse with Todd's, Pitmaster Blend pellets for 48 hours.

I used the same curing process as Craig, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I brined them for 10 days.

I cut the rind off before smokin' this time, and i must say, i like the end product.

As you can see from the pics, the fat really took on some smoke .

No Bacon Hooks yet, so i smoked them on cooling racks

Here's a shot at the 12 hour mark








I had to go visit my neighbor with the best slicer in NWF!







It slices so thin, there's no where for the flavor to hide 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











All packed up and ready for the freezer







Thanks Pop's, for a great (Time tested) recipe.

And a big Thank You to my buddy Craig for allowing me to abuse his Awesome slicer once again.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2012)

The bacon smelled awesome!!

Great to see ya and spend some time yakking and slicing!!

Have a great day K-Dog!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently moved and while checking out the new neigborhood, I found a Mexican Market that sells fresh pork bellies (even found out that I can get whole scalded/scrapped hogs too).  When I asked if they always had bellies on hand the guy behind the counter said that they get them in twice a week. I see bacon (besides BBB) in my future!

Raptor-that bacon looks great and brings back a lot of memories. When my dad had the meat shop, we would process between 80-120 bellies and the same amount of hams a week.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Jul 16, 2012)

Dutch said:


> I recently moved and while checking out the new neigborhood, I found a Mexican Market that sells fresh pork bellies (even found out that I can get whole scalded/scrapped hogs too).  When I asked if they always had bellies on hand the guy behind the counter said that they get them in twice a week. I see bacon (besides BBB) in my future!
> 
> Raptor-that bacon looks great and brings back a lot of memories. When my dad had the meat shop, we would process between 80-120 bellies and the same amount of hams a week.


So you moved, huh?  Too many bullets flying around your head in WVC?

I kid, but where would that market be?  Making some bacon is on my list of things I want to do once it cools down this fall and the hunts are behind me.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome looking bacon and points to the neighbor with the slicer!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I built my smokehouse from Pop's design http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88853/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse/60  minus the Mailbox ofcourse.

I used Pop's brine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

And smoked with 2 of Todd's AMZNPS filled with Pitmaster Choice Pellets http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mailbox only cost ten bucks, lol! Cheap addition!  So so so glad I could share with everyone here helping to do smoking, and thank you so much for everything I've learned from everyone too!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Mailbox only cost ten bucks, lol! Cheap addition!  So so so glad I could share with everyone here helping to do smoking, and thank you so much for everything I've learned from everyone too!


 You Da Man Pop's, you are a wealth of information, without you, I (and many others) wouldn't be able to produce the salty cured meats that make us go MMmmmmmmm................


----------



## gersus (Jul 17, 2012)

+1 to what raptor said! Thanks Pops!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks awesome ken.......... I like some with lettuce,mayo, tomato and a slab of bread......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome Bacon!!  I really need a good slicer.  I made 10lbs of bacon last week and struggled and struggled with the cheap little one that I have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit:  I have to agree with all the thanks to pops!!  His brine makes the best bacon around!!!!


----------

